# Ideale Gamescom Ausrüstung?



## HMangels91 (11. Juli 2015)

*Ideale Gamescom Ausrüstung?*

Moin wir machen am Gamescomwochenende einen Trip zu 4.  nach Köln, ich war bereits letztes Jahr dort und wollte dieses mal etwas besser vorbereitet dorthin.

Was wird gebraucht?

Ich würde gern eine Tragbare Sitzgelegenheit mitnehmen, diese muss meine 130Kg aushalten, jedoch keine 50€ kosten.
Dann dachte ich einfach mal Eine Kühltasche mit Getränken mitzunehmen, da die Getränke und das Essen dort finde ich unverschämt teuer sind.

Habt ihr bezüglich "Campingstühle" Erfahrungen oder Empfehlungen?


----------



## Dxr2k5 (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Ideale Gamescom Ausrüstung?*

Hier eine kleine Empfehlung. (maximale Belastung: ca. 150 kg)

Stuhl:
Amazon.de: 2er Set Anglersessel Campingstuhl Klappstuhl Campingsessel inkl. GetrÃ?nkehalter und Tragetasche


----------

